# Summer drinks-picnic-fishing trip-get together or just general Northern piss up?



## Shirl (May 21, 2017)

Anyone up for something this summer? You can even organise it if you like 
I missed walk off the title, we could do a walk though as well as any or all of the other things


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2017)

where's a poll?


----------



## Callie (May 21, 2017)

I'm going to listen in, I'd like to come along if I can but quite busy this summer so depends when.


----------



## blairsh (May 21, 2017)

I might be up for sumat, with notice


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 21, 2017)

Let's just call it a pissup and be honest with ourselves.


----------



## Shirl (May 21, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> where's a poll?


It's too complicated to put all possible dates up and I'm not good at polls. I was thinking someone would post some dates


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2017)

Shirl said:


> It's too complicated to put all possible dates it and I'm not good at polls. I was thinking someone would post some dates


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2017)

but seriously, 3d sat in july


----------



## Shirl (May 21, 2017)

Pickman's model is advocating 17th of June. He hasn't actually said he's coming mind.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Pickman's model is advocating 17th of June. He hasn't actually said he's coming mind.


3d sat in JULY


----------



## friedaweed (May 21, 2017)

Aye picnic and gin. Sounds fab.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2017)

I'm in, depending


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2017)

June is not great for me as have birthdays and trip down south.

July?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 21, 2017)

Tell us where and when Shirl, and I'll put in the diary.


----------



## moose (May 21, 2017)

Ideally somewhere that has a fantastic shrub, behind which ladies can piss _en plain air_ with a modicum of modesty, like last time.


----------



## Shirl (May 21, 2017)

How about either 22nd July, 19th August or 26th August?
I'll attempt a poll


----------



## moose (May 21, 2017)

Well done for organising this, Shirl   
waxoyl is well up for it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 21, 2017)

22 July should be OK.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 21, 2017)

moose said:


> Well done for organising this, Shirl



Don't get your hopes up - we don't even have a proposed location yet, so god knows whether this will actually happen.


----------



## dessiato (May 21, 2017)

I'd love to make it to one of these, but dates are a problem. I'll be in the UK in July and August. But I don't think I'll be in the right part of the country.


----------



## Shirl (May 21, 2017)

moose said:


> waxoyl is well up for it.


Who's that?


----------



## Shirl (May 21, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Don't get your hopes up - we don't even have a proposed location yet, so god knows whether this will actually happen.


What shall we do then? We could have a picnic in a leafy Manchester park. We could go fishing off the end of Blackpool pier with a picnic on the beach. We could have booze and a picnic in Hebden (again, yawn) or we could sit in Piccadilly Gardens swigging beer from a bottle and eating Greggs pasties


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2017)

mebbe


----------



## Shirl (May 21, 2017)

It's looking like the 22nd of July so far


----------



## mango5 (May 21, 2017)

*subscribes to thread* 
Hopefully us southern  softies can do this as a day trip


----------



## blairsh (May 21, 2017)

I am away third wknd on July...


----------



## Shirl (May 21, 2017)

blairsh said:


> I am away third wknd on July...


 there's likely to be a few changes before then going on previous get togethers


----------



## Shirl (May 21, 2017)

mango5 said:


> *subscribes to thread*
> Hopefully us southern  softies can do this as a day trip


I think you could do Manchester as a day trip and Leeds too although I know nothing of Leeds apart from the shops so someone would need to sort Leeds.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 21, 2017)

Maybe 

*Subscribes*


----------



## moose (May 21, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Who's that?


A gentleman well known to you from the Macclesfield area, but who rarely posts.


----------



## moomoo (May 21, 2017)

I've never been to Blackpool! I've never been allowed because everyone says I'd hate it!


----------



## aqua (May 21, 2017)

I've put any dates but it depends on childcare and bees' work etc. Had a ball last year would love to do it again


----------



## Shirl (May 21, 2017)

moose said:


> A gentleman well known to you from the Macclesfield area, but who rarely posts.


Oh I thought it might be him


----------



## Shirl (May 21, 2017)

moomoo said:


> I've never been to Blackpool! I've never been allowed because everyone says I'd hate it!


It's got the best beach in England, known as the Golden MIle, what's not to like?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 22, 2017)

Shirl said:


> What shall we do then? We could have a picnic in a leafy Manchester park. We could go fishing off the end of Blackpool pier with a picnic on the beach. We could have booze and a picnic in Hebden (again, yawn) or we could sit in Piccadilly Gardens swigging beer from a bottle and eating Greggs pasties



I think Piccadilly Gardens would be a bit grim, and I think there is a bylaw forbidding drinking due to long-standing issues in the area.  On the plus side, drugs are readily available according to the local paper - in handy phone box dealing parlours.  

How about Macclesfield Forest - nice part of the world, good for walks and loads of trees to hide behind to piss.  Might have to walk a couple of miles or so from Macc Station to get there though - can't remember how far it was when I last went there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 22, 2017)

Shirl said:


> It's got the best beach in England, known as the Golden MIle, what's not to like?



The town behind the beach, sadly.


----------



## Glitter (May 22, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Might have to walk a couple of miles or so from Macc Station to get there though - can't remember how far it was when I last went there.



Veto


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 22, 2017)

Glitter said:


> Veto


We could nick a shopping trolley and push you there and back.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 22, 2017)

Depends on when and where ! and obv my other commitments ...
will keep an eye on this


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think Piccadilly Gardens would be a bit grim, and I think there is a bylaw forbidding drinking due to long-standing issues in the area.  On the plus side, drugs are readily available according to the local paper - in handy phone box dealing parlours.
> 
> How about Macclesfield Forest - nice part of the world, good for walks and loads of trees to hide behind to piss.  Might have to walk a couple of miles or so from Macc Station to get there though - can't remember how far it was when I last went there.


We went for a walk up there a few weeks ago, it's lovely.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2017)

I could possibly do Leeds or the United States of Mancunia but Blackpool would be too far.


----------



## moose (May 22, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> How about Macclesfield Forest - nice part of the world, good for walks and loads of trees to hide behind to piss.  Might have to walk a couple of miles or so from Macc Station to get there though - can't remember how far it was when I last went there.


FIVE (5) miles from the station, vertically up hills


----------



## StoneRoad (May 22, 2017)

Shirl said:


> It's got the best beach in England, known as the Golden MIle, what's not to like?



and heritage trams ... def like them, the town - well, not so much !


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2017)

I've seen the Bouncers programme and Blackpool looks like literally the worst place on Earth


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2017)

Blackpool is great, give over.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2017)

killer b said:


> Blackpool is great, give over.


Tbf if you're from Preston, Brazzaville would seem a decent night out


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2017)

Not sure if I'm interested in getting into the whole geography based sledging thing tbh. Certainly not with someone from Grimsby. Fish 'n' barrels.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2017)

Lol, I'm only joshing and fully aware of how shit it is where I live (not Grimsby).

Only reason I'd be leery of Blackpool is it's a lot more awkward and far on a train than Yorkshire


----------



## aqua (May 22, 2017)

I'm not walking. If there is a walk me and Glitter can be the pub based refusing to move party


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2017)

I'm in if it's in Leeds.


----------



## Glitter (May 22, 2017)

moose said:


> FIVE (5) miles from the station, vertically up hills



FUCKING veto!!


----------



## Glitter (May 22, 2017)

I'm not entirely certain I can make any of those dates anyway but I'm fucked if I'm doing a five mile uphill walk for a beer. 

I'll sit at the station and drink cans on the platform 

You got any of that pink wine left moose? That'll be me and aqua sorted whilst you lot ramble through the undergrowth.


----------



## mango5 (May 22, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I think you could do Manchester as a day trip and Leeds too although I know nothing of Leeds apart from the shops so someone would need to sort Leeds.


I think you are right


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 22, 2017)

moose said:


> FIVE (5) miles from the station, vertically up hills


Piece of piss, then.


----------



## sojourner (May 22, 2017)

Yep, up for it. Those dates are free so far although the July one is a precious free weekend for me between Beatherder and Something Else a bit North, so that's probably out for me tbh.


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (May 22, 2017)

I'm in. Stockport is the *ahem* center of civilisation so I could make anywhere (I think) and all dates are free. A warning, though - I have the alcohol tolerance of a particularly soft southerner so someone'd have to be prepared to pour me onto a train at some point. Or just leave me where I fall, I'm good with both options.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 22, 2017)

Glitter said:


> FUCKING veto!!


You lot of Mancunian southerners have no stamina.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2017)

Both these pubs are near Leeds station:
The Grove Inn Leeds
Head of Steam Leeds, City Centre | Head Of Steam | The Head Of Steam
And there's a big Wetherspoons in the annexe to the station.


----------



## friedaweed (May 22, 2017)

I'd be well up for a Leeds meet. 

Me an Narnia can't do Dec 25th.


----------



## moomoo (May 22, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> I'd be well up for a Leeds meet.
> 
> Me an Narnia can't do Dec 25th.


 
Oh. That's the only day I'm free.


----------



## Shirl (May 22, 2017)

I'm happy for Orang Utan to organise a Leeds meet.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2017)

Okay then, Leeds, 19th august. Done.


----------



## Shirl (May 22, 2017)

Triffic


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2017)

Oh shit, only just looked at who voted. Does that mean farmerbarleymow can't come?


----------



## moomoo (May 22, 2017)

Where is Leeds? Is that more north than Chester?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2017)

moomoo said:


> Where is Leeds? Is that more north than Chester?


It's half way between Liverpool and Hull, so yes


----------



## moomoo (May 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> It's half way between Liverpool and Hull, so yes



Oh.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2017)

I can't do August 19th, I'm on holiday


----------



## blairsh (May 22, 2017)

I could do leeds


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2017)

Leeds on 26 Aug acceptable Orang Utan ?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Leeds on 26 Aug acceptable Orang Utan ?


Fine for me


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh shit, only just looked at who voted. Does that mean farmerbarleymow can't come?



I can't make either August date unfortunately.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2017)

I can do Leeds but I'm not doing the Spoons in the station! That's my designated pee-stop, not a _pub_ pub


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2017)

Leeds in July?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2017)

The Hop at Granary Wharf (side exit of Leeds station, alongside the canal) has real ale, pies and an outside?

The Hop Leeds > Home


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> I can do Leeds but I'm not doing the Spoons in the station! That's my designated pee-stop, not a _pub_ pub


It's a decent pub. It's cheap.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a decent pub. It's cheap.


The one with the outside that's next to the taxi drop-off?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> The one with the outside that's next to the taxi drop-off?


Yeah, that one, not the shitty one inside the station


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, that one, not the shitty one inside the station


I didn't know there were two at the station.... the one I mean is near the 'small' exit down the bit where KFC  and Sainsbury's is?

Two minutes later; it's called The Beckett's Bank, apparently Wetherspoons - Google Search


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> I didn't know there were two at the station.... the one I mean is near the 'small' exit down the bit where KFC  and Sainsbury's is?
> 
> Two minutes later; it's called The Beckett's Bank, apparently Wetherspoons - Google Search


No, Beckett's Bank is on Park Row.
This is the one next to the car park (Northern Concourse)


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> No, Beckett's Bank is on Park Row.
> This is the one next to the car park (Northern Concourse)


Oh  I don't know what/where I am doing tbh


----------



## Cid (May 25, 2017)

Spoons? Seriously? Has Leeds left Yorkshire or something?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2017)

Cid said:


> Spoons? Seriously? Has Leeds left Yorkshire or something?


what's wrong with Spoons? it's cheap


----------



## blairsh (May 25, 2017)

Cid said:


> Spoons? Seriously? Has Leeds left Yorkshire or something?


I can think of five off the top of my head In Sheffield tbf


----------



## Cid (May 25, 2017)

blairsh said:


> I can think of five off the top of my h and In Sheffield tbf



I know, but you don't actually have to go to them because there are brilliant, not expensive alternatives.


----------



## blairsh (May 25, 2017)

Cid said:


> I know, but you don't actually have to go to them because there are brilliant, not expensive alternatives.


True...but...but...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2017)

Cid said:


> I know, but you don't actually have to go to them because there are brilliant, not expensive alternatives.


Do you have a suggestion then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2017)

I've changed my vote to August as I am busy in 22/7


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 5, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I can't make either August date unfortunately.



Ooh, are you celebrating my wedding anniversary too?


----------



## Cid (Jun 5, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you have a suggestion then?



Sheffield... 

Don't mind me, I'm sure OU's choice will be great.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2017)

So it it now 19th August?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Both these pubs are near Leeds station:
> The Grove Inn Leeds
> Head of Steam Leeds, City Centre | Head Of Steam | The Head Of Steam
> And there's a big Wetherspoons in the annexe to the station.


And which of these is it to be?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2017)

Although I think we should go to this:
Mr Foleys
it's only a walk up Park Row from the station and it won best cider pub nationally last year or summat.
It has a decent selection of Urbanite-pleasing real ales, craft beers and artisan lagers and I don't remember shrieking in shock at the prices.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2017)

24 ciders!
12 real ale pumps 
100 bottled beers
and two craft ale lines
Good gin
Food is alright too - you can get a pie, mushy peas and a pint for £5.45
They have nice bar snacks as well - their pork pies are decent


----------



## Cid (Jun 6, 2017)

Sounds good, dunno if I can make it but will certainly try - been years since I last saw Urbans.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 6, 2017)

19th August in Leeds? I'll put it in the diary


----------



## aqua (Jun 6, 2017)

it's in the diary


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 6, 2017)

Shirl <3


----------



## Shirl (Jun 6, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> Shirl <3


Can't make it. See you at the next one


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 6, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Can't make it. See you at the next one


Nooooooo!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2017)

Wait a minute, it was Shirl 's idea, so she shouldn't miss out. What date is good for you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2017)

Though, looking back, Shirl picked those dates in the first place.
What's she playing at?


----------



## Glitter (Jun 6, 2017)

I'll have to confirm later. 21st is Meggy's birthday so dunno if we're celebrating the weekend before or after yet.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Wait a minute, it was Shirl 's idea, so she shouldn't miss out. What date is good for you?


I think I may be ok to come now. Wolfie has got a job working weekends now and he was my stand in to keep my studio open if I went out for the day. I can probably get someone else to do it or shut if I need to.


----------



## Stig (Jun 6, 2017)

I think I can do Leeds


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 6, 2017)

I suppose I could drag myself to Leeds


----------



## space-tout (Jun 6, 2017)

It would be nice for me to have a day out of Blackpool. I have an ex from leeds so know the spoons mentioned. i'll keep my eye on this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2017)

space-tout said:


> It would be nice for me to have a day out of Blackpool. I have an ex from leeds so know the spoons mentioned. i'll keep my eye on this.


We're not going there now. It's Mr Foley's, up Park Row on The Headrow


----------



## space-tout (Jun 6, 2017)

I'll just tag on at the back as i don't know the place mentioned.


Someone can just collect me from the station.


----------



## rich! (Jun 6, 2017)

Mr Foley's is the one that used to be a bank or something with lots and lots of upstairs? If so, I'm there.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 6, 2017)

rich! said:


> Mr Foley's is the one that used to be a bank or something with lots and lots of upstairs? If so, I'm there.


Yep







"Pearl Assurance Company Limited" on the brick work.


----------



## rich! (Jun 6, 2017)

9.35 out of London arr 11.46, return 20.15 arr 22.40? £32


----------



## moomoo (Jun 6, 2017)

I'd love to come to this but I can't commit to anything so I'm a 'maybe'.


----------



## rich! (Jun 10, 2017)

Traditionally, about this time I'd buy a load of advance tickets and end up giving them to mango5 for the actual day.

Any Londoners up for that?


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 22, 2017)

Have we set a date then yet?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jun 28, 2017)

19th august? Let me check work diary...


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jun 28, 2017)

Just checked, it's my weekend off!


----------



## dessiato (Jun 28, 2017)

I might actually be in Yorkshire then. If so, I'll try to get along. A definitely maybe.


----------



## LDC (Jul 3, 2017)

Oh I might try to come. I've never met an Urban75 irl (that I know of). I haven't been on here than long though...


----------



## aqua (Jul 3, 2017)

Sorry, having looked at train prices I'm out  Have a cracking day everyone x


----------



## mango5 (Jul 3, 2017)

Dang, already committed to another thing in Shropshire that weekend. Have fun y'all.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jul 5, 2017)

aqua said:


> Sorry, having looked at train prices I'm out  Have a cracking day everyone x


I'm doing megabus if that's a goer for you?


----------



## cybershot (Jul 7, 2017)

In 10 years of being on here, I've never met anyone! Might consider this, but I'm a little shy around people I don't know. Not sure I want to talk about what I do for a living multiple times! Not a fan of small talk


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 10, 2017)

cybershot said:


> In 10 years of being on here, I've never met anyone! Might consider this, but I'm a little shy around people I don't know. Not sure I want to talk about what I do for a living multiple times! Not a fan of small talk


It's not about small talk and willy waving about what you do for a living. You're confusing us with the southerners 

This is about drinking, laughing and self harming  Don't cross the road holding hands with Glitter


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jul 10, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> It's not about small talk and willy waving about what you do for a living. You're confusing us with the southerners
> 
> This is about drinking, laughing and self harming  Don't cross the road holding hands with Glitter


And dancing to the excellent music supplied by rich!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 11, 2017)

cybershot said:


> In 10 years of being on here, I've never met anyone! Might consider this, but I'm a little shy around people I don't know. Not sure I want to talk about what I do for a living multiple times! Not a fan of small talk


I'm not shy, but do have anxiety issues in crowded places. I might give this a go. What can go wrong? I managed cirque de soleil in Leeds in a packed arena. If any northern urbs can bring a big hoop or dangle from the ceiling on a silk scarf I would be grateful.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 11, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'm not shy, but do have anxiety issues in crowded places. I might give this a go. What can go wrong? I managed cirque de soleil in Leeds in a packed arena. If any northern urbs can bring a big hoop or dangle from the ceiling on a silk scarf I would be grateful.



On it!


----------



## cybershot (Jul 11, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'm not shy, but do have anxiety issues in crowded places. I might give this a go. What can go wrong? I managed cirque de soleil in Leeds in a packed arena. If any northern urbs can bring a big hoop or dangle from the ceiling on a silk scarf I would be grateful.



Haha, yes, but when you're watching a show there's no need to even attempt to try and talk to someone!


----------



## Shirl (Jul 11, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Haha, yes, but when you're watching a show there's no need to even attempt to try and talk to someone!


I've been to loads of urban meets over the years. Don't worry, if you don't want to talk you won't have to and there will be plenty of urbans accidentally providing the cabaret once they've had a drink or two.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jul 11, 2017)

Are we definite on a date? If so will look at the luxury that is megabus


----------



## Shirl (Jul 11, 2017)

Dovydaitis said:


> Are we definite on a date? If so will look at the luxury that is megabus


Get it booked lass and don't forget to bring all me new clothes.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jul 11, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Get it booked lass and don't forget to bring all me new clothes.


I'll hire a van then


----------



## Shirl (Jul 11, 2017)

Dovydaitis said:


> I'll hire a van then


That's my gal  can you drive it drive it to mine after the knees up?  I'll have a kip in the back on the way


----------



## aqua (Jul 11, 2017)

Dovydaitis said:


> I'm doing megabus if that's a goer for you?


Oh that makes it game on again  cheers love!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jul 12, 2017)

aqua said:


> Oh that makes it game on again  cheers love!


Don't forget nus card makes it cheaper


----------



## aqua (Jul 12, 2017)

Dovydaitis said:


> Don't forget nus card makes it cheaper


Even better


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 22, 2017)

Sorry folks but I'm going to be in the Farr north for this. Quite litterally...







Have a good one


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2017)

Still on for this? It'll be raining! It always is! Or just about to or just finished!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm out  bloody cash flow


----------



## aqua (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm out too. Not cash flow but just running out of time/weekends to spend with the kids this summer that's just at our house


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2017)

keithy 

Shirl 

Glitter 

Orang Utan 

farmerbarleymow


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2017)

blairsh 

Cid


----------



## Glitter (Aug 15, 2017)

Not a chance I can make this, I'm afraid. I'm fucking skint and I don't think I've got a weekend without something on for MONTHS.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2017)

Glitter said:


> Not a chance I can make this, I'm afraid. I'm fucking skint and I don't think I've got a weekend without something on for MONTHS.


Noooooo


----------



## Shirl (Aug 16, 2017)

Having just got back home after 3 weeks away I need to get into my studio to earn some money. Sorry to drop out but needs must


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2017)

Can't make it either


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2017)

Fine!


----------



## Cid (Aug 18, 2017)

Oops, sorry 5t3IIa not a snowball's. I'm away for a year in a bit over a week...

Though it looks like every other fucker flaked first anyway.


----------



## Callie (Aug 18, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> Fine!


slightly unrelated but I will probably be around up your way around the 7-10th Sept mwahahahaha


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 18, 2017)

Callie said:


> slightly unrelated but I will probably be around up your way around the 7-10th Sept mwahahahaha


Ooh. You touring the old man pubs again?


----------



## Callie (Aug 18, 2017)

Something like that! Will be up for Leeds beer festival and other half will want a trip to the magic rock tap room beersbeersbeers


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 29, 2017)

Shirl - this is the ideal time to start organising a wintervalmastime shindig.  Post a thread once you've decided on your plans.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 29, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shirl - this is the ideal time to start organising a wintervalmastime shindig.  Post a thread once you've decided on your plans.


Barleybabes, you know it nearly always goes tits up. Lets just say we'll have a pint or two in The Castle at the end of November


----------



## Shirl (Aug 29, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Barleybabes, you know it nearly always goes tits up. Lets just say we'll have a pint or two in The Castle at the end of November


Unless of course you want to organise something Barleybabes


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 29, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Unless of course you want to organise something Barleybabes


No! It's like herding bloody cats.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 29, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No! It's like herding bloody cats.


Right then chuck. I'll see you in The Castle 2pm  Saturday 25th of November for a few pints


----------



## Dovydaitis (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm out the country that weekend


----------



## Shirl (Aug 30, 2017)

Dovydaitis said:


> I'm out the country that weekend


Sort yourself out woman


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2017)

New thread:

Northern piss-up at the Castle pub, Manchester - 2pm, 25 November 2017.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> New thread:
> 
> Northern piss-up at the Castle pub, Manchester - 2pm, 25 November 2017.


but that's in Manchester!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> but that's in Manchester!



The Leeds on fell through so need to try another location.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The Leeds on fell through so need to try another location.


bah


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 3, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Sort yourself out woman


I'll be in Belgium sampling chocolates and beer  all in the name of research like....


----------



## space-tout (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks for remembering me farmerbarleymow . I would be up for this. It's a short train journey for me, however I'm waiting to find out if I'm having more knee surgery at the moment!! Been in pain for ages now. I also seem short of friends at the moment unless I contact them on fb!! Could really do with blowing the cobwebs away.
I will keep my eye on this.

Thanks again


----------

